# The hits keep coming!!



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

CHESAPEAKE, Va. -- 
CHESAPEAKE, Va. (AP) The City of Chesapeake is proposing a toll increase for a road used to get to North Carolina's Outer Banks.

The Virginian-Pilot reports that the city wants to raise the toll for the Route 168 bypass to help fund road improvements.

A weekend summer trip will cost travelers $5 each way, while off season and weekday trips will go up to $3 from the current $2.

City officials say all of the revenues from the toll increase will go toward the Chesapeake Expressway in repaving the road, bridge rehabilitation, storm water facility maintenance and sign repairs. The total cost of those repairs over the next five years is estimated at $7 million.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

NP here. I will gladly pay it. Can't wait for the new Rt 460 even though it may be $11 end to end. We fund a Smart Tag just for commuting to and from the OBX.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

AbuMike said:


> NP here. I will gladly pay it. Can't wait for the new Rt 460 even though it may be $11 end to end. We fund a Smart Tag just for commuting to and from the OBX.


Must be one of those shovel ready projects we already paid for so it'll only be $11... well till it has to go to $15, then..., well it's for a good cause right?


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

maybe it will ward off the NY and Jersey yankees


----------



## doubleb (May 19, 2009)

it is a good idea.. pay as you go roads... keeps them safe and maintained at no cost to the citizens.....the state of n.c. is goin to put tolls on all the interstates.. that way the traffic that uses them , pays for them not me....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

2 is worth it, 5 no, I 'll just start getting off at the last exit before the toll plaza.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Cdog said:


> 2 is worth it, 5 no, I 'll just start getting off at the last exit before the toll plaza.


That's going to be one busy exit.


----------



## Earlybird (Jul 21, 2010)

ChesBay Jay said:


> That's going to be one busy exit.


yep. many will forgo the exit and just pay the toll. either way it'll be a 'road use tax' that will capture all users (local citizens and travellers) instead of a 'we built you (local citizens) a nice new road, but anyone can use it...and by the way we're going to raise the gas tax to pay for maintainence'.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

64 to 664, to the Deep Creek exit, follow business 17 south down to 17 south proper then take a right on 343. 343 until you hit 158, 158 to the OBX. 4.5 hours from Richmond to Buxton. Beautiful scenery, plenty of anilmal life to look at and no tolls. Plus, no chance of getting stuck at the Great Bridge
Simples.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> 64 to 664, to the Deep Creek exit, follow business 17 south down to 17 south proper then take a right on 343. 343 until you hit 158, 158 to the OBX. 4.5 hours from Richmond to Buxton. Beautiful scenery, plenty of anilmal life to look at and no tolls. Plus, no chance of getting stuck at the Great Bridge
> Simples.


I been this way and it did not impress me much. In all the trips we have made I have never been stuck in GB. It's all in the planning. The new 460 at the proposed 65-70mph speed limit will cut an hour off the drive time for me.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

doubleb said:


> it is a good idea.. pay as you go roads... keeps them safe and maintained at no cost to the citizens.....the state of n.c. is goin to put tolls on all the interstates.. that way the traffic that uses them , pays for them not me....


oh, you'll still pay whether you use the roads or not. when the cost to transport goods goes up because of tolls, where do you think they make up for that? That's right, the consumer pays more in the end for eggs, milk, etc....


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

AbuMike said:


> I been this way and it did not impress me much. In all the trips we have made I have never been stuck in GB. It's all in the planning. The new 460 at the proposed 65-70mph speed limit will cut an hour off the drive time for me.


To many turns for ya Mike?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Not really that. Just adds alot of time to my drive..


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Race ya one day I would have to have a small handicap on you as you are already 25? miles south of me. Loser buys dinner a Finnegans.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Race ya one day I would have to have a small handicap on you as you are already 25? miles south of me. Loser buys dinner a Finnegans.


Ok. Leavig at a time of my choosing??


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Well, we both have to be in a position when we can go...
Won't quite be fair if you leave and I can't go, would it?

You chose a time and I fear you will chose a time that will give you an unfair advantage. For it to be a fair race, traffic shouldn't be a factor I reckon. We are discussing the route and how long it takes, not what traffic we might encounter.
However, if you got stuck at the bridge, it wouldn't hurt my feelings


----------



## drum (Nov 15, 2010)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Race ya one day I would have to have a small handicap on you as you are already 25? miles south of me. Loser buys dinner a Finnegans.



If you want to race thats fine. Just slow down when you first get on 343 for the first couple miles! My 84 year old grandad has to walk across the street on 343 to get the mail. I don't want to see anybody else get hit by a car again!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Well, we both have to be in a position when we can go...
> Won't quite be fair if you leave and I can't go, would it?
> 
> You chose a time and I fear you will chose a time that will give you an unfair advantage. For it to be a fair race, traffic shouldn't be a factor I reckon. We are discussing the route and how long it takes, not what traffic we might encounter.
> However, if you got stuck at the bridge, it wouldn't hurt my feelings


what bridge, the wright memorial? never been stuck at any of them going in. comming out is a different story.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

drum said:


> If you want to race thats fine. Just slow down when you first get on 343 for the first couple miles! My 84 year old grandad has to walk across the street on 343 to get the mail. I don't want to see anybody else get hit by a car again!


Will do Sir.

The bridge over the hot ditch on 664. I am thinking a late night run would be a good time. When there are fish there:fishing:


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Never had a problem there. Like I said planning is the key.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Like Clay said just go the old route through Great Bridge on old Battlefield it's much more "scenic", just make sure you spend plenty of $$ while passing through, I'm a local.


----------



## malcdncva (Oct 29, 2003)

Dr. Bubba said:


> oh, you'll still pay whether you use the roads or not. when the cost to transport goods goes up because of tolls, where do you think they make up for that? That's right, the consumer pays more in the end for eggs, milk, etc....


I'm glad someone expressed this point - it often gets lost in the discussion. Kind of like how increases in construction costs get lost in the amid the clamor about higher gasoline prices.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

doubleb said:


> the state of n.c. is goin to put tolls on all the interstates...


 i haven't seen that anywhere. afaik, they're building a 74 bypass to Monroe that's going to be tolled, and the triangle toll road, but i know of nothing else.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I have read the same. They will be at or near the state lines.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

They have to make up all the revenue lost by people not going to Hatty somehow


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> They have to make up all the revenue lost by people not going to Hatty somehow


Darren, have you been talking with Jesse? Is everything a conspiracy?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Nope. Don't know who Jesse is. I don't think it's a conspiracy but they are losing money in Dare county...


----------

